# NCIS



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

NCIS is a TV show like CSI but for the navy... It's great. Well, at the end of the show last night a character , director vance, made reference to his children wanting a pit bull from the pound and how it was going to tear up his house ... The main character Gibbs replied with "pit bulls got a bad rap... There loving, great with kids, they'll protect you, I couldn't think of a better dog to have." 

I was tickled pink. A PSA for pit bulls in pounds on prime time TV woo hoo! It was oh so suttle but every little bit counts.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its NC -I- S lol

I don't really care for it.

But thats awsome they gave us some good PR


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I LOOOOOVE NCIS. It's my favorite show. I don't get CBS so I haven't seen the newer ones yet. I'm stuck with all the older shows lol. But I have an iguana named Tony (from when Tony had an iguana on his pillow) and a dog named Duckie (cuz he's just so short and quizzical).


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Try typing ncis into your auto spell on your iphone LOL wit the he'll is a NCOs? LOL


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

NCO is a non commissioned officer in the military =) NCOs would be more than one. =)


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Why does my iPhone care LOL


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen things pop up on my predictive text that I never even knew was a word let alone meant anything [email protected]


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great that a show finally gave the "pitbull" some good pr. I love NCIS I think it is a great show. We miss it alot tho becasue my son has Tae Kwon Do on tuesday nights. My favorite person on that show is Abby I think she is cool.


----------

